# IBS & PMDD



## arishay62 (Sep 14, 2013)

I would be interested to know if anyone deals with both of these issues. I've always had increased IBS-D during my monthly cycle but 7 years ago things got extreme. It would almost feel like I was catching a stomach bug, except it never got worse, then would be gone either as soon as I ovulated, or when my cycle started. After 4 months of this I realized the timing of it so I talked to my GYN who diagnosed PMDD. I was orignally put on Prozac which is standard PMDD treatment, but I was going through a divorce at the same time and having awful anxiety attacks so I was referred to my GP for that who took me off Prozac and put me on Lexapro. Last May I took myself off Lexapro because I was feeling so good and began using Sam-e. But now,16 months later, I'm back where I was 7 years ago. I don't want to be put back on Lexapro - it's a very expensive, even generically, and relatively new so no one really knows the true long term use of it. But I knew I needed help with this again.

My old GYN retired and last year my new GYN asked me to give the natural therapies at least 6 months. I gave them over a year and when I had my annual check up a few weeks ago asked to be put on Prozac which has been around a long time so I feel better about the possible long term use of it. This GYN is also willing to up the dose but she wants me to try it at 20 mg for three months first and we can go from there.

I'm back to being mostly miserable twice a month, sometimes for as much as a week at a time before it passes. If there's anyone out there who deals with both of these things I'd love to get some advice and support.


----------



## Mandabear (Aug 28, 2013)

It is not uncommon to have an axiety problem along with IBS, and especially with PMDD. I sufferred with PMDD too before I found out that I had endometriosis, and it was terrible. The thing is, depression medication like prozac don't tend to work with this type of thing, depression can be a side-effect of anxiety. I do find though (at least for me) that a 10 mg dose of citalopram, aka celexa, snapped me right out of it. The best part is the fact that my body doesn't become immune to it's effects.

I'm not saying this is your solution, persay, since everyone is different. But it would be worth a shot!


----------

